

We present UberBOAT - michaelleland
http://blog.uber.com/UberBAT

======
pseingatl
Club Nautico did this years ago, in Florida at least. I am not sure if they
are still in business.

------
marc0
and where's UberROCKETS where I can offer rides on my private space ship??

